# MAC items and shades that are not available in Australia



## redambition (Nov 11, 2008)

Some of the items that pop up may be old news to some of us, however I think it might be worthwhile to start compiling a list of permanent products and shades that we know for a fact are discontinued or not available in Australia, but are available in the USA or other countries. (Put it this way, a thread like this would have saved me a disappointing visit to the pro store today!)

To try and keep this searchable, please ensure that you list both what the item is as well as the shade. That way we can run a search in MAC Chat Australia for an item and it should display the relevant posts in this thread.

To start:

Teal Pigment (permanent and non-pro in USA, not on the schematics or available in Australia.)


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Great idea~
From my own experiences;

Prep + Prime SPF 50
Prep + Prime Skin Enhancer (colour corrective)
Prep + Prime Refined Zone (oil control and pore refiner)
Pink Nouveau lipstick (Perm USA, non pro)
Full Coverage Foundation (Perm USA, pro)


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2008)

^^Omg I was wondering where Teal piggie was when I was at the pro store last. I thought maybe they just sold out. That's so weird that it is not available here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Blunt Blush - Warm, matte, brown colour. That is the only one I can think of that hasn't been said.


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2008)

Current list of Eye shadows that appear on maccosmetics.com but not maccosmetics.com.au (ToD and LE shadows are excluded).

These *might* still be available at counters and stores if they were previously available here and were discontinued in AU.

Eye Shadow - Bitter (pro only in AU)
Eye Shadow - Brun
Eye Shadow - Chrome Yellow (pro only in AU)
Eye Shadow - Era
Eye Shadow - Haux
Eye Shadow - Naval
Eye Shadow - Sable
Eye Shadow - Saddle
Eye Shadow - Samoa Silk (pro only in AU)
Eye Shadow - Vapour


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Current list of Eye shadows that appear on maccosmetics.com but not maccosmetics.com.au (ToD and LE shadows are excluded).

These *might* still be available at counters and stores if they were previously available here and were discontinued in AU.

Eye Shadow - Bitter
Eye Shadow - Brun
Eye Shadow - Chrome Yellow
Eye Shadow - Era
Eye Shadow - Haux
Eye Shadow - Naval
Eye Shadow - Sable
Eye Shadow - Saddle
Eye Shadow - Samoa Silk
Eye Shadow - Vapour_

 
I know for a fact you can get Samoa Silk, Chrome Yellow and Bitter from AUS pro stores.  The others possibly are too.


----------



## redambition (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks miss_bailey - i've updated my post to reflect pro only for those.


----------



## nleslie (Dec 8, 2008)

Spring Bean Lustreglass, sadly.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont understand why these arent available here.


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 10, 2008)

me neither.. I always have wanted golden lemon pigment and i'm too cheap to get it from amercia.


----------



## redambition (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I dont understand why these arent available here._

 
MAC decides there's "no market" for it.

I know there's also certain Face and Body shades that aren't available here but I can't remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_me neither.. I always have wanted golden lemon pigment and i'm too cheap to get it from amercia._

 
 Isn't it here? I used it twice and not crazy about it. I even tried the wet application and the colour payout wasn't great.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I bought a Haux pan refill from the pro store in Melbourne about a month ago.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Dec 20, 2008)

When I went to the MAC counter at Myer Brisbane I asked for "Oh Baby" lipglass and they told me it was not available in AU as it was discontinued. I know they are selling this in the USA as my friend just bought it and asked at the counter she goes to in the Beverly Centre.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

  I know there's also certain Face and Body shades that aren't available here but I can't remember them off the top of my head.  
 
Hmmm yeah I suspected that, as far as I know they don't have the white shade and the lightest shade I've tried was way too dark for me.


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 14, 2009)

228 mini shader brush isnt available at my counter. I purchased it when i was in the UK at a counter there


----------



## lara (Feb 14, 2009)

The 228 is available from maccosmetics.com.au and the Paddington/Chapel St stores.


----------



## cheryl888 (Feb 15, 2009)

the 272 brush isn't available in aus but is still on the us site


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheryl888* 

 
_the 272 brush isn't available in aus but is still on the us site_

 
I believe #272 is LE.  It is sold out here and apparently it is being DC'd in US as well.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Hmmm yeah I suspected that, as far as I know they don't have the white shade and the lightest shade I've tried was way too dark for me._

 
That is a pity I had been hoping to pick up the white shade to try and modify some of the many bottles of foundation I have sitting in the cupboard after reading about it in another thread.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah it would be so handy, I'm quite surprised they didn't have it.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 23, 2009)

FYI - I picked up Sable e/s at the Melbourne pro store a couple of months ago


----------



## baby_g (Jul 25, 2009)

Creme d'Nude & Siss lipsticks *99% sure*


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 26, 2009)

I got a creme d'nude the other day at Myer


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_g* 

 
_Creme d'Nude & Siss lipsticks *99% sure*_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I got a creme d'nude the other day at Myer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Creme d'Nude was originally LE with the Cremesheen collection (in AU) which was perm in the states after the Cremesheen launch.  After a couple of months they decided to make the shades perm here too, so you should be able to pick this up anytime now.

Hope that clears that one up.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 23, 2010)

I really really really would love to get my hands on Teal pigment. Is anyone organising a CP in the near future that I can split the shipping with?


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I really really really would love to get my hands on Teal pigment. Is anyone organising a CP in the near future that I can split the shipping with?_

 

^I am probably going to organize one for Spring Forcast on February 11th. I'll let you know when I do


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds good Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont understand why they dont stock Teal here! It is the most gorgeous colour..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ I have a full jar if you want a sample?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^ Awwww that would be lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do you want for it???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ Nothing! I'll never use a full jar  We'll have to catch up for a make up blab session ehehe.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ Aww you are too sweet! And yes that sounds fantastic! Are you moving to castle hill hun??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 5, 2010)

^^ I got really side tracked lol, sorry! Yes I've moved already.. job hunting.. argh


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 5, 2010)

^^ Thats ok babe! I feel your pain. I am job hunting too. They reckon there are heaps of jobs out there, but I cant seem to find them


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2010)

^^ There seems to be heaps of jobs.. and probably even more applicants. I'm barely getting callbacks let alone interviews


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hang in there Mich, you'll pick up something soon I'm sure of it!! You'd brighten up any work place with your vibrant personality so you won't be sitting on the shelves for much longer


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Robyn, I <3 you!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2010)

Spewing we didn't get together before your move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you're back this way again you'll have to let me know if you can spare a couple of hours for a coffee and catch up!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2010)

Feb 27 + 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friends got engaged on NYE so I have to go to their engagement party on the 28th!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2010)

Can do the Sunday arvo!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't  That's when the engagement is lol! (2-5) We're no good at timing are we hahah


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG, Mich, I had no idea you moved to Sydney! Thanks for telling me!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes yes I know I am a bad girl for shoving it under the carpet for so long lol! But it's coz my family in Melbourne have been incredibly UNsupportive and I didn't really want to jinx my move by posting about it on facebook etc

However, I am settled in now and finally getting some job interviews, and I've started a TAFE course so I'm happy for everyone to know I've moved now!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2010)

^^ You have my email!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2010)

^^ True! I should have emailed you, I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you forgive me? *offers tons of lippies*


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL.. don't be sorry!  You probably had million things to take care of! Tell me all about it, when you have time


----------



## boudoirblonde (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Hmmm yeah I suspected that, as far as I know they don't have the white shade and the lightest shade I've tried was way too dark for me._

 
White is available here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it a couple of weeks ago from Melb Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I believe it was sold out for a long time, because I tried ordering it a couple of times before and they were always out of stock


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_White is available here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it a couple of weeks ago from Melb Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I believe it was sold out for a long time, because I tried ordering it a couple of times before and they were always out of stock_

 
Oh that's good. I haven't been to the pro store in ages, last time I went I was kind of disappointed so many things were out of stock.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I got really side tracked lol, sorry! Yes I've moved already.. job hunting.. argh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_OMG, Mich, I had no idea you moved to Sydney! Thanks for telling me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im planning to move to Sydney also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im coming over mid March to look for a rental, and then Im thinking I'll move just after Easter (depending on rental availability of course!)
Im so excited! It will be awesome to have a Pro store close by


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha.. Pro store is not that far away from me, but I choose to go to Myer, thanks to Myer one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sounds really exciting BB!!  So is Sydney the place to be??


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha.. Pro store is not that far away from me, but I choose to go to Myer, thanks to Myer one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sounds really exciting BB!! * So is Sydney the place to be??*_

 
You betcha! Hahaha! I'm biased because I have lived here my whole life, but with all the places I have travelled to, I still love this city! 

However, IMHO opinion, the pro store here in Sydney is in a really bad place.. It is difficult to get to unless you live right in the city... :S Which I dont... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I never go there.. I just order over the phone...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2010)

^ Cool, I will have to visit Sydney one day. I hung out at Homebush area twice and I wasn't crazy about there and the surrounding suburbs. I think I was more peeved about how the streets are designed for you to get lost so easily! With Melbourne, if you turn a wrong way, you still come out right, but not Sydney lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2010)

^I've been in Australia for almost 16 years now and I still have not been to Sydney! I guess the opportunity has never been presented to me and I have not taken the initiative to just get up and go. It would be lovely to meet the Sydney Specktrettes one day.


----------

